# Chị Em Nào Đang Xài Sim Viettel Thì Cho Em Xin Cái Góp Ý



## nguyenha8x (11 Tháng bảy 2015)

Dự tính mua cái điện thoại mới để phục vụ cho công việc. Tìm hiểu thì được biết bác viettel đang có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn và chính sách này nọ cho khách hàng. Đang do dự là nên mua sim trả trước hay trả sau. Các chị xài bên này thì góp ý em cái, mình xài trả trước hay trả sau thì tiện và tiết kiệm hơn? Sim này em phục vụ cho việc kinh doanh của hàng là chính.


----------



## vuivehpmin (11 Tháng bảy 2015)

nguyenha8x đã viết:


> Dự tính mua cái điện thoại mới để phục vụ cho công việc. Tìm hiểu thì được biết bác viettel đang có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn và chính sách này nọ cho khách hàng. Đang do dự là nên mua sim trả trước hay trả sau. Các chị xài bên này thì góp ý em cái, mình xài trả trước hay trả sau thì tiện và tiết kiệm hơn? Sim này em phục vụ cho việc kinh doanh của hàng là chính.


Mình từ xưa giờ thích xài Sim Viettel trả trước , trả sau mình sợ bị nhà mạng gian lận lắm . mà nghe nói Viettel đang tung chương trình km hấp dẫn lắm đó MN , CT KM thẻ cáo 50% không phân biệt nội mạng hay ngoại mạng và CT KM khi hết tiền nạp vô lại được tặng 50% nữa , Thím muốn biết rõ vô mấy đại lý Viettel hỏi cho rõ nhé


----------



## giadinh1234good (11 Tháng bảy 2015)

Xài nhà mạng Viettel là quá chuẩn , mạng quân đội luôn mạnh và khuyến mãi cũng nhiều nữa . Khoái nhất cái chương trình đang ký DK5 gửi 109 , ngày nào mình cũng đăng ký được 60p nội mạng tha hồ mà gọi , cũng hơn năm rồi chứ có ít đâu ...


----------



## utthuongcnn (11 Tháng bảy 2015)

giadinh1234good đã viết:


> Xài nhà mạng Viettel là quá chuẩn , mạng quân đội luôn mạnh và khuyến mãi cũng nhiều nữa . Khoái nhất cái chương trình đang ký DK5 gửi 109 , ngày nào mình cũng đăng ký được 60p nội mạng tha hồ mà gọi , cũng hơn năm rồi chứ có ít đâu ...


cả gia đình tớ cũng đang theo nhà mạng Viettel hơn 5 năm rồi , cùng mạng xài rất là tiện , cũng tham gia gói khuyến mãi DK5 gửi 109 . Nghe nói Viettel đang có khuyễn mãi lới với 3 - 4 chương trình lớn lắm mà sao chưa có nt qua máy mình nhỉ ?=D>=D>=D>=D>


----------



## amazing97 (13 Tháng bảy 2015)

đúng rồi đó bạn ,theo mình nên chuyển qua xài mạng Viettel đang có nhiều khuyến mại "Hết lại có" gọi thả ga luôn đã lắm


----------



## hanhphuc123 (13 Tháng bảy 2015)

gia đình mình cung xài mạng Viettel 4 năm nay rồi ,nói chung xài Viettel rất tiện lợi mà còn có nhiều chuong trình khuyến mại đã nhất là"Hết lại có"


----------



## kimanh18 (13 Tháng bảy 2015)

ủa vậy gói khuyến mại "Hết lại có" có gì hấp dẫn không vậy


----------



## hanhphuc123 (13 Tháng bảy 2015)

khuyến mại "Hết lại có" là chương trình khhi tài khoản của bạn dưới 20đ và khi bạn nạp thẻ thì bạn sẽ nhận được 50% giá trị thẻ nạp và nó chỉ có hiệu lục 24h nhá .quá đã luôn


----------



## alicehuynh (13 Tháng bảy 2015)

utthuongcnn đã viết:


> cả gia đình tớ cũng đang theo nhà mạng Viettel hơn 5 năm rồi , cùng mạng xài rất là tiện , cũng tham gia gói khuyến mãi DK5 gửi 109 . Nghe nói Viettel đang có khuyễn mãi lới với 3 - 4 chương trình lớn lắm mà sao chưa có nt qua máy mình nhỉ ?=D>=D>=D>=D>


Chương trình khuyến mại của viettel ra được hơn 2 tuần rồi bác , gọi thả ga , tám điện thoại vô tư mà không sợ bị hết tiền


----------



## minmaxcova (13 Tháng bảy 2015)

nguyenha8x đã viết:


> Dự tính mua cái điện thoại mới để phục vụ cho công việc. Tìm hiểu thì được biết bác viettel đang có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn và chính sách này nọ cho khách hàng. Đang do dự là nên mua sim trả trước hay trả sau. Các chị xài bên này thì góp ý em cái, mình xài trả trước hay trả sau thì tiện và tiết kiệm hơn? Sim này em phục vụ cho việc kinh doanh của hàng là chính.


theo em thì bác nên mua sim trả trước , với nhiều ưu đãi của viettel hiện tại Bác xài mạng trả trước sẽ tiết kiệm chi phí nhiều lắm . Gói dk 5 , đăng ký 5k mà có 60p nội mạng , hết tiền tài khoản thì có gói "hết lại có" , mỗi tháng có thêm chương trình khuyến mại 50% không phân biệt nội mạng hay ngoại mạng ... trả sau thì có ưu điểm là không sợ gián đọa khi nói chuyện với khách hàng , vài ý kiến đến bác ):-sb-)[DOUBLEPOST=1436782962][/DOUBLEPOST]





hanhphuc123 đã viết:


> khuyến mại "Hết lại có" là chương trình khhi tài khoản của bạn dưới 20đ và khi bạn nạp thẻ thì bạn sẽ nhận được 50% giá trị thẻ nạp và nó chỉ có hiệu lục 24h nhá .quá đã luôn


Cái quan trọng của chương trình hết lại có là 50% khuyến mại được tặng chỉ sử dụng cho nội mạng và điều kiện để tham gia là điện  thoại phải còn dưới 20đ . Vì thế theo mình thì hãy đợi viettel có khuyến mại 50% bác nạp vào để được tặng không phân biệt nội mạng hay ngoại mạng


----------



## yeuanh123 (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

Viettel đang khuyến mại "Hết lại có" đó chị theo chị nên mua sim trả sau cho đỡ tiết kiệm


----------



## congchuacute (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

ủa mấy chj chuong trình khuyến mại này áp dụng khi nào vậy


----------



## tranthanh29 (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

mọi chi tiết chị xem ở đây nhá viettelkhuyenmai.vn


----------



## yeuanh123 (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

ok thanks anh nha ,vậy em nên chọn khuyến mại nào hả anh "Hết lại có" hay khuyến mại nạp 50% cái nào có lợi hơn hả anh


----------



## tranthanh29 (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

hiện giờ thì anh đang xài khuyến mại "Hết lại có" đó em xài sướng lắm khi minh hết dưới 20đ em  nạp thẻ vào thì tự động nó tặng 50% giá trị thẻ nạp ,noi chuyện bao sướng luôn


----------



## famalyist (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

Sợ nhất là xài  sim trả sau , mình ngày xưa cũng xài trả sau mấy nhà mạng tính gian lận hay sau mà một tháng mất gần 600k , đi đóng tiền xong chuyển sang sim trả trước luôn xài bao nhiêu tính bấy nhiêu cho nó chắc . Mới hôm bữa hết tiền nạp đỡ 20k , được tặng 10k mà mình đâu có biết sử dụng trong 24h gọi nội mạng thế là mất tong 10k khuyến mại của viettel các bạn tham gia gói "hết lại có " nhớ lưu ý nha !!!=D>


----------



## nguyenkim06 (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

theo mình nên xài cả hai tôi cũng đang xài cả hai nek có sao đâu ai thích nhanh gọn thì xài khuyến mại "Hêt lại có " còn muốn lâu dài nên xài khuyến mại nạp thẻ khủng của Viettel


----------



## daithuonghai2015 (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

Chương trinh khuyến mại tặng 50% không phân biệt nội mạng hay ngoại mạng của viettle mình thấy là ổn nhất , tự nhiên tặng 50% rồi phân ra 25% ngoại mạng , 25% nội mạng trong khi đó gói DK5 đã cho gọi nội mạng tám mỏi miệng rồi còn gì nữa ??


----------



## congnghevn (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

theo như mình thấy thì nên xài thuê bao trả trước, có nhiêu khi gọi nhiều quá mà không để ý giống mình cuối tháng trả thấy cha luôn còn thuê bao trả sau thì gọi tới đâu tính tới đó


----------



## vuivehpmin (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

yeuanh123 đã viết:


> ok thanks anh nha ,vậy em nên chọn khuyến mại nào hả anh "Hết lại có" hay khuyến mại nạp 50% cái nào có lợi hơn hả anh


chương trình khuyến mại của viettel có thể mình xài lồng ghép đc mà , vừa xài gói DK 5 , hết tiền thì có gói "hết lại có " , đến đợt khuyến mại thì tham gia khuyến mại tặng 50% , muốn gọi ngoại mạng giá rẻ thì tham gia gói cước "tomato"


----------



## vkiuckiu (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

Tham gia mấy cái chương trình khuyến mại của Viettel thì hay thiệt nhưng mà bà con cung phải kiểm tra xem khi trừ tiền viettel trừ tài khoản khuyến mại trước hay trừ tài khoản gốc trước ?


----------



## congnghevn (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

đúng đó bạn hồi bữa mình cung bị giống vậy giờ rút kinh nghiệm nên chỉ xài tra trước[DOUBLEPOST=1436848465][/DOUBLEPOST]cho em hỏi là nếu muốn sử dụng 3g giá rẻ của Viettel thì nên xài gói nào giờ


----------



## hanhphuc123 (14 Tháng bảy 2015)

theo mình nghĩ bạn nên xài thử gói tomato thử coi ,thấy nó cũng ổn giá thành lại phải chăng nữa[DOUBLEPOST=1436848745][/DOUBLEPOST]còn muốn gọi điện thả ga không lo tốn nhiều tiền thì xài thử khuyến mại "Hết lại có "xem sao  đã lắm đó nha


----------



## hotgirl18 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

theo em chị nên xài thử Viettel đi , ko nói quá chứ em xài Viettel cung 2 năm rồi cung rất ok[DOUBLEPOST=1436932109][/DOUBLEPOST]mà bên đó đang khuyến mại "Hết lại có" hay lắm đó chị gọi thả ga không lo sợ tốn tiền


----------



## kimanh23 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

ủa bạn cho mình hỏi khuyến mại "Hết lại có" chỉ kích hoạt cho sim 20115 thôi đung ko


----------



## thanhthanh18 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

đúng rồi đó em nó chỉ kích hoạt cho sim 2015 thôi còn thấp hơn thì không được[DOUBLEPOST=1436932545][/DOUBLEPOST]mà nói luôn nó áp dụng cho cả nội lẫn ngoại mạng nên đừng thắc nha


----------



## lovemylove123 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

vậy nó sử dụng cho cả năm hay sao chị hay chỉ có mấy tháng thôi ạ


----------



## thichcaidep (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

trời nó chị chỉ sử dung trong 24h thôi còn chị muốn xài tiếp thì phải nạp thẻ tiep mà xài chứ


----------



## hotgirl18 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

cái gói tomato có sử dụng qua chưa cho em xin ý kiến ,em cũng đang muốn thử đăng ký 3g của Viettel coi ra sao


----------



## hanhphuc123 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

gói tomato này xài cũng ok rẻ mà chất , không chỉ xài 3g mà gọi nội màng chỉ tốn có 550đ còn ngoiaj mạng chỉ 1560đ rẻ nhất quả đất


----------



## minmaxcova (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

kimanh23 đã viết:


> ủa bạn cho mình hỏi khuyến mại "Hết lại có" chỉ kích hoạt cho sim 20115 thôi đung ko


Cái chương trình khuyến mại hết lại có áp dụng từ ngày 15/06/2015 cho tất cả các sim thuê bao trả trước mạng Viettel bạn nhé ! khuyến mại được 50% thẻ nạp và sử dụng cho gọi điện , nhắn tin nội mạng trong vòng 24h


----------



## hotgirl18 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

ủa vậy tiền đó sử dụng trong một giờ hả chị


----------



## daithuonghai2015 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

Nhìn thấy Mạng Viettel khuyến mại mà thấy ham luôn , mình đang xài hai mạng mobi và viettel song song mà đúng như là cuối tháng MObi vẫn tốn tiền hơn


----------



## hanhphuc123 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

không có nha bạn nó chỉ sụng trong một phút gọi thôi nha bạn


----------



## vkiuckiu (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

lovemylove123 đã viết:


> vậy nó sử dụng cho cả năm hay sao chị hay chỉ có mấy tháng thôi ạ


Cái này không biết Thím à , hi vọng chương trình khuyến mại này sẽ kéo dài mãi mãi cho mình đỡ tốn tiền hoho


----------



## thanhthanh18 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

thấy ai cũng hỏi để mình giải thích cho
Cái chương trình khuyến mại hết lại có áp dụng từ ngày 15/06/2015 cho tất cả các sim thuê bao trả trước mạng Viettel bạn nhé ! khuyến mại được 50% thẻ nạp và sử dụng cho gọi điện , nhắn tin nội mạng trong vòng 24h


----------



## vkiuckiu (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

hanhphuc123 đã viết:


> gói tomato này xài cũng ok rẻ mà chất , không chỉ xài 3g mà gọi nội màng chỉ tốn có 550đ còn ngoiaj mạng chỉ 1560đ rẻ nhất quả đất


Gói TOMATO này mình hay dùng để gọi về quê nè , gói DK5 có giới hạn tỉnh thành nên mình phải sử dụng thêm gói TOMATO


----------



## famalyist (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

mình với ox cũng sử dụng mạng Viettle tham gia gói DK5 , mỗi ngày tốn có 5k tiện lợi ghê vậy đó


----------



## ngoinhanho7679 (15 Tháng bảy 2015)

Chương trình khuyến mại của Viettle khi nào kết thúc vậy mấy huynh ?? Gói DK 5 tui xài đã hơn 1 năm rùi rất là tiết kiệm hi vọng viettle sẽ duy trì gói này mãi mãi


----------



## ngoinhanho7679 (16 Tháng bảy 2015)

Chỉ có mạng Viettle mới ra nhiều chương trình khuyến mại như thế thui , khoái nhất là gói DK5 , gọi tiết kiệm chỉ với 83đ/phút


----------



## minmaxcova (16 Tháng bảy 2015)

Nghe nói gói khuyến mại "hết lại có" thay đổi điều kiện tham gia tài khoản điện thoại chỉ cần dưới 200đ khi nạp thẻ là sẽ được tặng ngay 50% phải không mấy Chế ?


----------



## vkiuckiu (16 Tháng bảy 2015)

Thay đổi khi nào mình cập nhật không kịp vậy nhỉ ? nhớ khi mới ra gói khuyến mại "hết lại có" quy định tài khoản còn dưới 20đ cơ mà , Thím có bị nhầm không nhỉ ?


----------



## daithuonghai2015 (16 Tháng bảy 2015)

Vẫn là gói DK5 tuyệt nhất , gói này duy trì mãi mãi luôn thì tốt biết mấy các Bác nhỉ ?


----------



## ngoinhanho7679 (16 Tháng bảy 2015)

daithuonghai2015 đã viết:


> Vẫn là gói DK5 tuyệt nhất , gói này duy trì mãi mãi luôn thì tốt biết mấy các Bác nhỉ ?


Hơn một năm rồi còn gì , nhờ gói khuyến mại tiết kiệm DK 5 mà gia đình mình tiết kiệm biết bao nhiêu là tiền điện thoại hàng tháng


----------



## famalyist (16 Tháng bảy 2015)

Bây giờ công nghệ tiên tiến mấy nhà mạng cũng tung ra nhiều chương trình khuyến mại cạnh tranh vô cùng luôn , nếu nhà nào có điều kiện thì xài Zalo hay Viber cũng không tốn chi phí gì hết á


----------



## alicehuynh (16 Tháng bảy 2015)

famalyist đã viết:


> Bây giờ công nghệ tiên tiến mấy nhà mạng cũng tung ra nhiều chương trình khuyến mại cạnh tranh vô cùng luôn , nếu nhà nào có điều kiện thì xài Zalo hay Viber cũng không tốn chi phí gì hết á


cả xóm mình có ai mà biết Viber là cái quái gì đâu , đang nói Viettle khuyến mại lớn giúp người dùng tiết kiệm chi phí điện thoại mà


----------



## nguyenha8x (23 Tháng bảy 2015)

Đang quan tâm chương trình hoà mạng mới của Viettel vì mới tậu 1 cái sim mới đây


----------



## vuivehpmin (23 Tháng bảy 2015)

Thông tin đây, chị em tham khảo nhé:
khi hòa mạng di động trả trước, bạn sẽ nhận được các ưu đãi như sử dụng internet thoải mái với gói đăng kí MIKM chỉ 50.000đ/tháng, bạn có ngay data 3GB để lướt web, chat facebook, zalo, viber hay học trực tuyến trong 30 ngày.

Đặc biệt trong chương trình hoà mạng mới, bạn có thể đăng ký các chương trình ưu đãi đặc biệt, gọi rẻ chỉ 5.000đ/ngày được 60 phút thoại nội mạng sử dụng đến 24h. Để đăng ký bạn soạn DK5 gửi 109.

Với những khách hàng thường xuyên nhắn tin và thích gọi điện thoại xả láng thì trong chương trình hoà mạng mới có một gói ưu đãi tuyệt vời cho bạn. Chỉ cần soạn DKG gửi 109 bạn sẽ được tặng ngay 100 sms và gọi nội mạng Viettel chỉ tốn mức phí cực thấp là 200đ/phút.[DOUBLEPOST=1437628775][/DOUBLEPOST]





nguyenha8x đã viết:


> Dự tính mua cái điện thoại mới để phục vụ cho công việc. Tìm hiểu thì được biết bác viettel đang có nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi hấp dẫn và chính sách này nọ cho khách hàng. Đang do dự là nên mua sim trả trước hay trả sau. Các chị xài bên này thì góp ý em cái, mình xài trả trước hay trả sau thì tiện và tiết kiệm hơn? Sim này em phục vụ cho việc kinh doanh của hàng là chính.


Theo mình thì nên xài trả trước đi nhé, xài trả sau nhiều cái bất cập, không kiểm soát được


----------



## famalyist (23 Tháng bảy 2015)

utthuongcnn đã viết:


> cả gia đình tớ cũng đang theo nhà mạng Viettel hơn 5 năm rồi , cùng mạng xài rất là tiện , cũng tham gia gói khuyến mãi DK5 gửi 109 . Nghe nói Viettel đang có khuyễn mãi lới với 3 - 4 chương trình lớn lắm mà sao chưa có nt qua máy mình nhỉ ?=D>=D>=D>=D>


Sao giống nhà mình thế nhỉ. Nhà mình đăng kí gói TOM550 thấy xài rất tiết kiệm. Còn khi nào gọi hết tiền thì mua thẻ nạp, nạp vào được tặng 50% giá trị thẻ nạp, thích lắm cơ


----------



## deptraikhong (17 Tháng chín 2015)

Dạo này không biết có nhiều khuyến mãi không bạn nhỉ?[DOUBLEPOST=1442433347][/DOUBLEPOST]Nếu có thì nhớ post lên cho bọn mình xem với nhá


----------

